# Car stalls turning left



## Rex Young (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a 1965 389 Tri-Power and occasionally the car still stall when turning hard left. This usually happens after the car warms up. Any ideas?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Two wrongs don't make a right but 3 rights make a left.
I will move your post to the proper forum page.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Float level too high in one of the carbs?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Agree with checking the float level, but, at what speeds does this happen? Is it possible your idle is to low and when you turn, additional resistance from your power steering pump might just be enough to stall the engine? Just a thought.

Next might be the accelerator pump gone bad. If it happens when it warms up, the choke is off (which richens the mixture when cold & raises the idle speed -so not such a problem), it's possible that when you are making a turn you are also giving the engine a little gas and the throttle plates are opening up sucking in more air, the accelerator pump is supposed to give a shot of gas to compensate for the the added air BUT if your accelerator pump is bad, you are basically taking in more air than air/fuel and the car is stalling. Just another thought.

Have you checked your timing, timing advance, spark plugs,etc..?

Could also be a vacuum leak which is easy enough to detect with a vacuum gauge. Does it do this when you are applying brakes? Power brakes? Could be the small check valve you will see near our booster gone bad - if you have power brakes.


----------

